# No consigo que la hora funcione bien. (Entre otras cosas...)

## ScKaLiBuR

Hola amig@s!

Soy nuevo en la community y este es mi primer mensaje. A parte de presentarme, ya voy a dar algo de faena   :Confused:  En fin, para no aburrir voy al grano:

No tengo más remedio que compartir mi máquina con Windows y según he leído, los dos sistemas se pelean por la hora y no se ponen de acuerdo. Al principio tenía el archivo clock (/etc/conf.d/clock) con:

```
CLOCK="UTC"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Madrid".

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

SRM="no"

ARC="no"
```

Bien, pues leyendo los comentarios del propio archivo y luego por internet, me doy cuenta que es mejor tener CLOCK="local", pues hecho está y el asunto sigue igual. Cada vez que inicio tengo una hora diferente. Tanto en Windows (creo, no entro nunca) como en Gentoo. Por si es relevante, la pila del portátil está bien, porque en BIOS la hora aparece correctamente.

Alguien sabe a qué se debe? Me gustaría arreglar este problema de una vez por todas.

Y luego otra duda que tengo es para los usuarios de aMSN. Estoy usándolo en su versión SVN (previo desenmascaramiento en packages.keywords) y el problema que le encuentro es que no me avisa de los contactos que inician sesión. En la lista desplegable que aparece en la ventana principal donde aparece un historial de "movimientos" que han hecho los contactos, sólo me aparecen las desconexiones y no las conexiones. No es muy importante, pero sí un poco molesto dado que en ocasiones me interesa saber quién o quiénes se conectan. Alguien más ha notado esta anomalía?

Eso es todo (de momento)   :Wink: 

Gracias y un saludo!!

----------

## natxoblogg

Bienvenido!!!. Tu problema tiene pinta del reloj hardware, a mi ya me paso:

tendras que tener instalad el hwclok, ss no lo tienes:

```
emerge -avu util-linux
```

Después haz un 

```
man hwclock
```

para aprender el funcionamiento del comando, no recuerdo como era la sintaxis pero creo recordar que era:

```
hwclock --set --date="9/28/09 16:45:05"
```

O algo asi. Comenta luego para ver si era eso.

----------

## pcmaster

Tu problema es este:

```
CLOCK="UTC" 
```

Tienes la hora almacenada en UTC, y no en local. Si solo usas Linux es lo proferible, pero como Windows la almacena en local, pues si en Linux no la almacenas de igual forma, sólo uno de los dos sistemas tendrá la hora correcta.

Además, si Windows te cambia la hora del reloj, al reiniciar Linux éste no estará en hora. Si lo cambias manualmente, Gentoo modificará el archivo /etc/adjtime para memorizar cuánto se atrasa/adelanta y en cuanto tiempo, y hacer las correccioens oportunas.

Solución: pon la hora en local, borra el archivo /etc/adjtime (ya se volverá a crear automaticamente cuando sea necesario) y si tienes conexión a Internet permanente usa ntp para sincronizar la hora a través de Internet (en Windows XP también puedes sincronizar la hora por internet)

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Tu problema es este:
> 
> ```
> CLOCK="UTC" 
> ```
> ...

 

No me leíste bien:

 *ScKaLiBuR wrote:*   

> Bien, pues leyendo los comentarios del propio archivo y luego por internet, me doy cuenta que es mejor tener CLOCK="local", pues hecho está y el asunto sigue igual

 

No obstante, tenías razón, y con tu ayuda y la del compañero natxoblogg lo he conseguido. Resulta que yo ya cambié en su día la hora pero de manera distinta a como indica natxoblogg, lo hice con "date <mes><dia><hora><minuto><año>" y luego hice "hwclock --systohc". Bien, ahí aún tenía la hora almacenada en UTC (no la había cambiado a local). Entonces me quedé igual. Luego me enteré que mejor dejarlo en "local" y eso hice, pero claro, tan feliz pensé que con ponerlo y reiniciar la cosa ya funcionaría y me equivocaba.

El caso es que ahora lo he vuelto a hacer con date:

```
date <mes><dia><hora><minuto><año>
```

Luego un:

```
hwclock --systohc
```

Y luego he borrado /etc/adjtime.

Solucionado!!  :Wink: 

Muchísimas gracias a los dos por vuestra ayuda!

Un saludo amigos!

----------

## paynalton

 *ScKaLiBuR wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CLOCK="UTC"
> 
> ...

 

Cambialo a

```
CLOCK="Local"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Madrid".

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="Yes"

SRM="no"

ARC="no"
```

El primer cambio es para que utilice la hora local, el segundo para que actualice la hora del hardware con cada arranque.

Además deberías de tener instalado ntp-client y tenerlo en el nivel "default" del arranque. Este te sincronizará la hora con un servidor de internet con cada reinicio.

----------

